# A Few Snapshots...



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Sometimes a simple snapshot is all it takes to capture a special moment.

1) ********* and his girls - "Hey y'all, lookee here!"
2) 4 yr old Dawson and Santa - self explanatory 
3) 4 yr old Julian's first ever at bat
4) Kimberlee pitching


----------

